# Indicador de volumen digital para amplificador



## chucky.122 (Feb 23, 2009)

hola que tal estoy con una inquietud de hacer un indicador de volumen digital para un amplificador eh buscado por todos lados pero no eh encontrado nada recurro a este foro ya que me saco de muchos problemas bueno lo que necesitaria es un esquema de un indicador de volumen digital para un amplificador ej:...hay un amplificador x no importa cual sea su potencia y lo que le quiero hacer es ponerle un indicador al pote de volumen como un display 7 segmentos o de otro tipo pero que sea similar ...
lo que quiero que haga es que cuando yo suba el volumen del pote que se vea en el display los numeros que seria como va subiendo el volumen tipo 1 2 3 4 5...hasta el 10 bueno si alguien tiene algun esquema se lo agradeceria...
(es para un proyecto de la escuela voy a empesar 3º año y tengo que hacer un amplificador de 100 watt y le quiero poner el indicador ese asi queda mas lindo desde ya muchas gracias).


atte: pablo galarza.


----------



## santiago (Feb 23, 2009)

hace rato que vengo pensando en eso, lo arme asi nomas para ver que tal anda, y anda, nesesitas un potenciometro mas, osea si es estereo tu amplificador le tenes que enclavar un tercer potenciometro para que te varie la tensión 

podes hacerlo con un display , o con 10 led

un conversor a/d tendria que bastar 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2009)

Esto es una "intro" al tema, en ambos casos falta se sección de ganancia variable digitalmente, la que se puede hacer mediante conmutadores análogos que conmuten una serie de resistencias sobre la red de realimentación de un operacional o mediante una red R2R en Shunt y derivación.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/control-volumen-digital-rueda-14177/


----------



## gasnalu (Ene 2, 2011)

Propongo este circuito, es un diseño, esta realizado con operacionales y cuenta hasta 10.


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 6, 2011)

Se podria utilizar un integrado TA7630 que tiene control de volumen, balance, tonos bajo y brillo por voltaje y es estéreo, conectarlo a un pic que lo maneje por pwm y al pic conectarle el display para los indicadores, creo que con 16f628 bastara y el LCD que elijas.

Me parece mas elegante solo son 2 IC algunos componentes discretos y listo. Yo ya probe el integrado TA76030 y funciona muy bien aunque esta manejado con potenciometros es el proyecto de construyasuvideorockola.com


----------

